# Weekend Special Price ***V.A Mythos One***



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Special weekend Price on the Mythos One

£1,530 + VAT

or

2 or more £1,440 + VAT each

Offer ends 19th June 2017

Please DM or email: [email protected]


----------



## Farravi (Dec 12, 2013)

that WAS a steal!!!


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

What price are they normally? £1836 including VAT sounds a good deal but maybe not a steal? I know café Italia have a bad rep but they seem to be selling it for £1,700


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Rumour has it that a Mythos 2 is coming out?


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

Interesting, keen to hear more... i wonder how this might impact the market for mythos 1's - more second hands coming up for sale? Price drop?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Rhys said:


> Rumour has it that a Mythos 2 is coming out?


Rumors are rife.


----------

